Ask HN: What are your favorite stack overflow posts? - c3534l
======
c3534l
I guess this is technically stack exchange, not stack overflow, but the answer
to this math question is amazing:

[https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/1749853/if-there-
ar...](https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/1749853/if-there-are-74-heads-
and-196-legs-how-many-horses-and-humans-are-there/1749871)

~~~
quickthrower2
That's brilliant. So intuitive.

------
thecupisblue
Probably this one on sorting socks. It perfectly displays the stack overflow
community and the silly seriousness developers seem to have:

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/14415881/how-to-pair-
soc...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/14415881/how-to-pair-socks-from-a-
pile-efficiently)

------
cpburns2009
Do you mean other than the famous "RegEx match open tags except XHTML self-
contained tags" [1]?

[1] [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-
open...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-open-tags-
except-xhtml-self-contained-tags)

~~~
quickthrower2
Great answer but it depends on the use case. If the regex is for manually
searching through a "view source" then who cares if finds the odd false
positive?

------
cabraca
Probably this one: "Cycles in family tree software"
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6163683/cycles-in-
family...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6163683/cycles-in-family-tree-
software)

------
MartyAghajanyan
I like this one

"What is the best comment in source code you have ever encountered?"
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-
best-...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-best-comment-
in-source-code-you-have-ever-encountered)

------
quickthrower2
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6841333/why-is-
subtracti...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6841333/why-is-subtracting-
these-two-times-in-1927-giving-a-strange-result)

Shanghai 1927.

I'm sure there is a .Net answer as well similar to this.

------
mrguyorama
I recently found the following, and it just blew me away:

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8318911/why-does-html-
th...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8318911/why-does-html-think-
chucknorris-is-a-color)

------
gtirloni
You can also run queries and find which questions are most upvoted.

[http://data.stackexchange.com](http://data.stackexchange.com)

